# Calling all bee keepers - I'm getting started!



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Well, I'm attending the South Florida Bee College anyway. I just registered for the *Saturday* classes and plan on following the beginner track. (link below)

Overview:

Extension: Bee College - Honey Bee Research & Extension Lab (HBREL) - University of Florida Entomology & Nematology Department

Class Schedule:

http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/SFBC tentative (2).pdf

I know absolutely nothing but want to learn ... LOT'S! Apart from an open mind and open ears, any suggestions on what to focus on from the offerings?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

that looks interesting and if I were there I would join you. I don't know bees so no advice from me.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My co-worker and I kept two hives on the company property for a number of years. It was very interesting and the honey was good. They were both wild caught swarms. One swarm we captured about 20 miles away on a friend's plum tree, and my co-worker volunteered to carry it home in the back of a station wagon! I followed behind in case he had to bail out, but it was fine.

They both succumbed to a disease of some sort, we never found out what. Good luck!

P.S. I filmed the capture with an old videotape camera - a true "B" movie. LOL.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Keep your mouth shut, & stick something up your nose.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Remember that all the bees in the hive but one are females. Only one male and he is there only as long as the queen allows.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

PaulS said:


> Remember that all the bees in the hive but one are females. Only one male and he is there only as long as the queen allows.


Damn sounds like my house.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Whatever you do keep the queen happy. it's the same in the animal kingdom as it is in the home - "happy wife, happy life"


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

every time I hear abut someone seting up in bees I get happy.
I think all the environmentalist tree huggers should each and every one start up a hive -cause the bee's make everything else happy.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

It was very cool and I learned a lot about the practice. I also discovered that South Florida's wild honey bees are largely Africanized and I still have much to learn before trying to set up a hive. I really like honey but beyond that bee keeping just seems like a good skill to to have for life after grocery stores.


----------



## SerenityTactical (Aug 17, 2015)

I own a Commercial Beekeeper company running 450 Certified Organic beehives and am one of approx five Beekeepers in the world producing Certified Organic Manuka Honey.

If you have any questions I would be happy to share my experience with list members.

Apis Mellifera honey bees are extremely important ecologically.

As they forage, they fix nitrogen in the soil, provide crop pollination as well as producing medicinal products that can be harvested in addition to honey production...


----------

